
Ask HN: Are we training Google's self-driving AI by using reCaptcha? - burgerzzz
Am just curious, I can&#x27;t help but feel like Google is using me to help train some sort of AI system when I click on crosswalks, street lights, cars, etc, often several times in the same day. Also, what are some of the alternatives to Google&#x27;s reCaptcha?
======
JacobJack
We do, actually... "Hundreds of millions of CAPTCHAs are solved by people
every day. reCAPTCHA makes positive use of this human effort by channeling the
time spent solving CAPTCHAs into digitizing text, annotating images, building
machine learning datasets. This in turn helps preserve books, improve maps,
and solve hard AI problems."

[https://developers.google.com/recaptcha/](https://developers.google.com/recaptcha/)

------
mimixco
I doubt it. Self driving cars use Lidar and high resolution cameras to spot
cars and road features. You're not going to help them by clicking on a tiny
thumbnail. Remember, the captcha already "knows" the correct answers which is
how it let's you through.

A tip: Do your captchas more slowly, pausing between clicks, and you'll see
fewer of them. Google thinks humans are dumb and only a robot could blast
through them, so it gives you more pages to solve if you answer too quickly.

